

The UNIX Time-Sharing System - telemachos
http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~mwalfish/cs395t//ref/ritchie74.pdf

======
telemachos
There's a non-pdf version on Ritchie's homepage[1], but at the moment that's
not responding. I just thought today was a good day to read or re-read this
succinct description of UNIX from Ritchie and Thompson.

[1] <http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/cacm.html>

